
Don't use JSX - iofjuupasli
https://medium.com/@iofjuupasli/don-t-use-jsx-9568d9414778
======
belzebub
I just read another post on Hacker News yesterday saying that JSX is the Bee's
Knees

[https://medium.com/javascript-and-opinions/state-of-the-
art-...](https://medium.com/javascript-and-opinions/state-of-the-art-
javascript-in-2016-ab67fc68eb0b#.a846jsvjf)

>JSX is awesome. You get all the power of JavaScript and its tooling when
writing your markup.

~~~
iofjuupasli
> JSX is awesome

Article is about trends

> You get all the power of JavaScript and its tooling when writing your
> markup.

This is just not true

------
foldr
It's not exactly news that HTML is verbose. I just like having the HTML I'm
writing look like HTML. It's a fairly minor thing, and I wouldn't particularly
mind using a different syntax, but on the whole I find it a bit easier to work
that way.

~~~
iofjuupasli
DOM and HTML is different things. Are you sure that you write HTML when you
use React? HTML is one of the ways to build DOM. But not the only one.

In very dynamic parts of site JS is better, which is the case for React.

But even for static parts, HTML is just familiar way to describe what should
be displayed. I don't see anything wrong in use js syntax for that. Especially
when js is used under the hood.

~~~
foldr
This is a pretty trivial issue of a preference for one syntax over another.
I'm not really interested in arguing about it. I personally find it useful to
be able to use HTML syntax.

------
coldtea
I'd rather go with the flow, with built-in support from Babel and other
workflows, etc.

------
daemonium
Interesting.

